# Scallops



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

Thawed some nice sized Scallops







Saute in butter then held on the side,made a sauce with Tomato,Onion,Garlic & Pesto
Scallops returned to finish





Plated forgot pic of Garlic Bread





Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice looking Scallops Richie, they're still about 19.00/lb. here. To pricey for me.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Fantastic looking scallops Richie!
Your eating like a king lately!
What a delicious looking meal!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking Scallops Richie, they're still about 19.00/lb. here. To pricey for me.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris I got these last Nov. while I was in Ma. I bought a few containers they were only $9.00 # Down here they are 19 or more for that size. Thanks for the point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Fantastic looking scallops Richie!
> Your eating like a king lately!
> What a delicious looking meal!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Al Thank eating well for sure getting some nicer weather so I should be able to get the Kettle or smoker going soon.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2018)

My goodness . That looks fantastic .


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> My goodness . That looks fantastic .



chopsaw Thanks I like this dish better when I can sear the Scallops over some hot charcoal 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2018)

That looks Freaking Awesome, Richie!!!:)--Like.

Love me some Scallops!!

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 21, 2018)

Really nice dish there. Free style or something you usually make. Added another one to my recipe file, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That looks Freaking Awesome, Richie!!!:)--Like.
> 
> Love me some Scallops!!
> 
> Bear


Bear Thanks cost keeps me from buying them more often.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> Really nice dish there. Free style or something you usually make. Added another one to my recipe file, thanks for sharing.


I wanted to do them outside like I am use to.Here is a link to the way I like them Thanks for looking and dropping a line I appreciate it
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...rse-seared-pic-heavy-under-the-sea-td.263078/


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2018)

Awesome like them scallops too. For sure down our way too they have gotten pricey. Like them bacon wrapped also and off the grill makes them all better.

Warren


----------



## idahopz (Jan 21, 2018)

Scallops are perfect for a good pasta dish, and yours looks really good, Richie. 

Scallops have always been one of my favorites among shellfish but, I can't seem to get rid of the sand that I find in virtually every scallop I get from Costco.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice job on the scallops, Richie!


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Awesome like them scallops too. For sure down our way too they have gotten pricey. Like them bacon wrapped also and off the grill makes them all better.
> 
> Warren


Warren Thank you we enjoy sea food,a few more weeks we will observe Lent (no meat on Fri) I agree Bacon wrap grilled are high on my list.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Scallops are perfect for a good pasta dish, and yours looks really good, Richie.
> 
> Scallops have always been one of my favorites among shellfish but, I can't seem to get rid of the sand that I find in virtually every scallop I get from Costco.


Pete Thank you that was fresh pasta store bought. I have never tried Cosco are they frozen? You may be able to make a salt brine to rinse them.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Nice job on the scallops, Richie!



Thank you nice fast cooking meal Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow, very nicely done, and I thought this place was all about meat.
Thanks for makin me hungry.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Richie, Nice job on those scallops !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Wow, very nicely done, and I thought this place was all about meat.
> Thanks for makin me hungry.



FP Thanks I am glad it made you hungry.This site covers everything bread,desserts,curing ETC ETC
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Nice job on those scallops !!!!!!!!!!!



CM thanks I hope to be able to pick more of these up at that price.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, the best looking scallops I can get this far inland is at Costco, and they are frozen. I've tried soaking and massaging them (anything I could think of) but still enough sand my wife is starting to tell me that she'd rather not have them.

Maybe I'll try the frozen scallops at Cash and Carry


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Yes, the best looking scallops I can get this far inland is at Costco, and they are frozen. I've tried soaking and massaging them (anything I could think of) but still enough sand my wife is starting to tell me that she'd rather not have them.
> 
> Maybe I'll try the frozen scallops at Cash and Carry


Pete I have a ton of fresh sea food places in my area.Guess you can give CC a shot I do hope they are better and yous' will be able to enjoy them
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2018)

I've never had a problem with sand in my scallops. Even eating them out.

Warren


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 22, 2018)

When I want to splurge, I go to a local place that sells “dry” scallops, which means they’re not stored in brine. They’re really expensive but they weigh about two ounces apiece and they don’t shrink when cooked. Other than that, Fred Meyer, Costco, etc. all seem to have decent prices.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 22, 2018)

I would love to try this. 
Looks like you used fresh cherry tomatoes. 
Nice!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2018)

Dry scallops that's a new one on me. Most of what I buy is fresh. About the only seafood I ever bough dried was cod fish fillets.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I would love to try this.
> Looks like you used fresh cherry tomatoes.
> Nice!



Rings thanks they were Grape tomatoes 2 pints for the sauce.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 22, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Dry scallops that's a new one on me. Most of what I buy is fresh. About the only seafood I ever bough dried was cod fish fillets.
> 
> Warren



They're fresh, they're just not packed in brine like most scallops are.


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> They're fresh, they're just not packed in brine like most scallops are.



The ones I did had very little liquid in the container.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2018)

The ones I buy have minimal amount of liquid not dry and no brine.

Warren


----------



## dls1 (Jan 23, 2018)

The difference between "dry pack" and "wet pack" scallops generally starts with the type of fishing being done. Day boat fisherman, those that go out in the morning, usually only 3-4 miles from shore, catch and shuck their harvest, and return to the dock to transfer their catch off to the final processor are not concerned about their catch drying up, nor have a need for extended preservation, are the primary source of dry pack scallops. On the other hand, those boats that do go out for multiple days at a time do have those concerns and needs, and are the source for wet pack scallops.

The multi-day scallop fishermen treat their scallops with a solution of sodium tripolyphosphate, (STP), which acts as a preservative and also helps keep the scallop from drying out.  Used properly before freezing, treatment with STP is not necessarily a bad thing. Unfortunately, when used in great quantity, as is often the case, a bath in STP causes scallops to absorb a lot of excess moisture, sometimes as much as 20%-30% of their natural weight. It's estimated that around 85% of the scallops sold in the U.S. are of the wet pack variety.

Both types of scallops should be labeled as to what they are, but that's not always the case, especially with the wet packed ones. As a practice, the purveyors of dry pack scallops want to showcase their product  by name, and in many cases, the purveyors of wet packed scallops are simply silent about what they are. To tell the difference, dry packed scallops will retain their natural color which is a light tan or ivory color, and wet packed scallops will be a snowy white. To the touch, dry packed scallops will be a bit tacky, and wet packed will be...uh, wet. Taste wise, a dry pack scallop will retain it's natural sweetness and taste of the sea, and a wet pack will be, comparatively, bland, and occasionally, a little soapy.

For dishes, such as the great one presented by the OP, where the scallop is the leading actor with a complimentary cast, wet pack scallops are a fine choice. When the scallop is meant to be the solo star, dry pack is the way to go. Wet pack scallops are almost impossible to sear properly since their expelling so much water that was added unnaturally and all that you are doing is steaming them. Also, the end result usually ends up being shrunken and tougher than should be.

Not surprisingly, the cost difference between the two is substantial. I was shopping for scallops a couple weeks ago, specifically U10s, where I live (Chicago), and the price for wet packs was $19/lb. Dry packs were $32/lb.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 23, 2018)

dls1 said:


> The difference between "dry pack" and "wet pack" scallops generally starts with the type of fishing being done. Day boat fisherman, those that go out in the morning, usually only 3-4 miles from shore, catch and shuck their harvest, and return to the dock to transfer their catch off to the final processor are not concerned about their catch drying up, nor have a need for extended preservation, are the primary source of dry pack scallops. On the other hand, those boats that do go out for multiple days at a time do have those concerns and needs, and are the source for wet pack scallops.
> 
> The multi-day scallop fishermen treat their scallops with a solution of sodium tripolyphosphate, (STP), which acts as a preservative and also helps keep the scallop from drying out.  Used properly before freezing, treatment with STP is not necessarily a bad thing. Unfortunately, when used in great quantity, as is often the case, a bath in STP causes scallops to absorb a lot of excess moisture, sometimes as much as 20%-30% of their natural weight. It's estimated that around 85% of the scallops sold in the U.S. are of the wet pack variety.
> 
> ...



I love this forum.

Interestingly enough, the prices you quoted for Chicago are exactly what I pay here in Idaho.


----------



## idahopz (Jan 23, 2018)

You can always easily see when scallops are treated with sodium tripolyphosphate - a pale bluish liquid is present, and will leach out for many hours.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking good Richie.  Scallops are real pricey here too, so I don't get them that often.  That sauce looks delicious too.
POINT
Gary


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 23, 2018)

idahopz said:


> You can always easily see when scallops are treated with sodium tripolyphosphate - a pale bluish liquid is present, and will leach out for many hours.



I always put wet scallops in the fridge on a plate with paper towels for that reason. In a weird twist of irony, I knew of dayboat scallops but had never heard the term dry scallops until I moved to landlocked Idaho!


----------



## idahopz (Jan 23, 2018)

I started doing that as well, but if I took them off the paper and back onto a plate, more blue water would come out after time. I also tried soaking the blue water out and then doing the paper towel trick, sometimes all day, which seems to help a bit.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looking good Richie.  Scallops are real pricey here too, so I don't get them that often.  That sauce looks delicious too.
> POINT
> Gary



Gary Thank You I think everyone agrees the price is crazy Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2018)

Yum!  That looks so good Richie.


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yum!  That looks so good Richie.



Justin Thanks I like them better grilled,but I have no problem eating them this way.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

